# Is it possible to buy a waxy monkey frog?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

My brother is in LOVE with my whites tree frog. hehe, so sweet

anyway....

he wants to get somthign he can call his own, but doesnt want the same as 
me, he has been looking at my new book (life in cold blood) and watched the first program, and well he fell in life with them.. 

can you buy them?

or?


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

you can bye them but i dont no wer sorry


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol kk thanky


browner93 said:


> you can bye them but i dont no wer sorry


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

lol of course you can! which species you after? Pet Zoo - UK Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Shop - Reptile, Lizard & Snake Supplies, Live food, Livefood, Reptile Starter Kits, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Tortoise Tables, Geckos - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store is a good shout, i know Lowennas got both species. also pollywog as always


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont knwo anythign about them, so i dont know the spieces!!!! lol dont laugh 
hehe
ok ill give her a shhout! thanky!
he has 15 to spend, in hamm, so mayb we find one there?


Art_Gecko101 said:


> lol of course you can! which species you after? Pet Zoo - UK Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Shop - Reptile, Lizard & Snake Supplies, Live food, Livefood, Reptile Starter Kits, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Tortoise Tables, Geckos - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store is a good shout, i know Lowennas got both species. also pollywog as always


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

DOubt you will find one for 15 hun, there about 50 i belive...


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

they are mostly £50+ im afraid so you;ll be lucky to find one for 15, but its hamm so who knows!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its hamm you never know!! lol i would give him some towards it, as the look cool, lol, but atm i in love with me whites!!! SO damm cute!


Art_Gecko101 said:


> they are mostly £50+ im afraid so you;ll be lucky to find one for 15, but its hamm so who knows!


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

£140 for a waxy monkey at my local shop


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

monkey frogs are about £50 waxy monkeyds are around £100. dunno about hamm im going in march but thats my first time.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm sure ive' seen them at about £35, no idea which species or if it was the waxy legged or not.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

theres a trio of them at my local shop...gorgeous they are!!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

what difficulty level are they?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mason said:


> I'm sure ive' seen them at about £35, no idea which species or if it was the waxy legged or not.


hmmm



babygyalsw2 said:


> theres a trio of them at my local shop...gorgeous they are!!


 
hehe. beginning to liek them, my brother is obsessed
! lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

then again, they just sit there once they've whacked the ol' sun tan lotion on...bit boring after that. plus they're nocturnal arent they? i dont get enough sleep as it is!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lmao .


babygyalsw2 said:


> then again, they just sit there once they've whacked the ol' sun tan lotion on...bit boring after that. plus they're nocturnal arent they? i dont get enough sleep as it is!


----------

